# Craftsman OEM List



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

with many asking about what company makes what machine ,i came across aa site listing a full 9 yards of what code comes from what manufacture, hopefully knowing from where people can hopefully find a shop manual for something near what they are working on, maybe the mod can make it a sticky so it's not lost and easy to find latter

Craftsman OEM List | VintageMachinery.org


----------

